# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  با این قانون ها میشه دیپلم گرفت؟

## mohammad.sa

اقا من چیکار کنم با این معدلم.توروخدا یکی بیاد بگه...الان با این قانون ها میشه دیپلم گرفت؟؟جریان پیش چیه؟؟مشکل ساز نمیشه؟ی سوال دیگه...امسال کسی پیدا نشد با معدل زیر14 زیر3هزار بشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------

